# Gas Price!!!



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

HEY! i was filling up some gas, for regular it cost me $2.69 per gallon.....i was like holy sh*t!..so i ask the guy in Mobile. "so what the deal on the gas price, why is so f*cking high" he said" oh! that is nothing, is going to go up again tonight about 4 more cent." and "by the end of this month, regular will be $3.00 per gallon.

what the f*ck!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Yep suppposed to get worse over the summer...


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah i know gas prices are freakin crazy


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

yea, this is gettin absolutely rediculous...it goes anywhere from 2.75-2.89 out here for regular dependin on how close you are to the city....makes me miss my crate engine iroc camaro even less, 7-8mpg city and 11-13 mpg highway just wont cut it around here these days







..and to whoever got the new motor trend they have real interesting thing in there comparing gm to the gas companies. it says how in 2000 the average gas price was 1.22 a gallon and gm was up 4.45 billion with exxonmobile being up 16 billion. now in 2005 gas is at an average 2.19 a gallon, gm has a loss of 8.55 billion dollars and exxonmobil is up 25.33 billion dollars...how the f*ck does gas prices keep going up when the oil companies are just making almost twice as much money from it...that is pretty shitty if ya ask me.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

depending what state you from....what are your gas price..this is around New England.

regular; $2.69
super: $2.79
other $2.89


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

pa I've seen it a 2.83 a galon, sometimes cheaper like 2.63

for regular


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

We're paying the equivalent of $3.47 US per US gallon of gas (Converted from liters and canadian funds.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

This is to be expected when you have a rich guy from an "oil family"
as the President.
When George W. Bush owned oil companies, he drove them all into bankruptcy. His family and friends are making far more money in oil now that George is president.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

It helps to drive a hybrid.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

My f*cking gas went from 2.64 at around 2:40pm when I filled up (thank god) to 2.99 at the same station only a couple hours later!!! How the f*ck can it jump 35 cents in just a few hours?!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

JD7.62 said:


> My f*cking gas went from 2.64 at around 2:40pm when I filled up (thank god) to 2.99 at the same station only a couple hours later!!! How the f*ck can it jump 35 cents in just a few hours?!


it's jumped that much per liter here in a few hours.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

in canada we pay for litres










thus making it cheaper


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

2.63 to 2.70 here


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Just curious, can some one show me how dick and george are profiting from the high gas prices and that other causees such as increase in demand from other countries such as china and india has absolutly nothing with gas prices?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

> Just curious, can some one show me how dick and george are profiting from the high gas prices and that other causees such as increase in demand from other countries such as china and


well it's a complicated story, "which I don't know"
but it makes some funny pics :laugh:


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

While demand is the main cause, cutting US gas taxes would help millions of people and prolong the inevitable of peak oil.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> Just curious, can some one show me how dick and george are profiting from the high gas prices and that other causees such as increase in demand from other countries such as china and india has absolutly nothing with gas prices?


dick will shoot you if your dont buy gas.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

Long island NY 
3.10 for 93 octain

im not sure other prices 
cuz i dont put crap in the hemi =)


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

it is 2.70 here a gallon it is b.s. they are all intertwined somehow(bush family and opec and all oil related bussinesses) im just glad i live 1.3 miles from my job and dont really drive that much of anywhere else i live 1.3 from walmart too anything else i can have shipped to my house cheaper then driving to get it

example: i drove 426 miles round trip to get my 90 gallon tank it cost me 65 bucks to buy gas for the trip it was real dumb

i bought all of my new filters from petsmart.com it was 30 bucks cheaper then the actual store it only cost me 16$ to ship where it would of cost $50 for me to drive to the store and pay 25$ more for the filters so i figure i saved 64$ on my emperor 400's by buying online after u subtract gas from shipping and the online being about $25 cheaper so i basically got one for free if you look at it that way ........kinda confusing but it was cheaper

in conclusion i feel due to the gas rapeing we are expiriencing it is cheaper to shop online for everything


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

nice to see people speculate that bush is behind this...news flash. he isn't. The reason that gas is so much higher is speculation. The same time this year, demand for gas barely rose. This sudden rise is mostly due to the financial perception that it will be higher. In fact, there was a surplus of gas which is why it was lower the past few months. Expect it to hit $3+ a gallon soon especially w/ the summer coming. Also did you know that in california, we pay on avg 30 cents more then the rest of the country due to taxes? We are required to have cleaner burning gas and an additional 15 cents in taxes per gallon. Thank feinstein and company.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

humpy_3 said:


> it is 2.70 here a gallon it is b.s. they are all intertwined somehow(bush family and opec and all oil related bussinesses) im just glad i live 1.3 miles from my job and dont really drive that much of anywhere else i live 1.3 from walmart too anything else i can have shipped to my house cheaper then driving to get it
> 
> example: i drove 426 miles round trip to get my 90 gallon tank it cost me 65 bucks to buy gas for the trip it was real dumb
> 
> ...


true but then the government will find out about this. Raise the prices online thus making u drive there thus more income


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

> nice to see people speculate that bush is behind this...news flash. he isn't. The reason that gas is so much higher is speculation. The same time this year, demand for gas barely rose. This sudden rise is mostly due to the financial perception that it will be higher. In fact, there was a surplus of gas which is why it was lower the past few months. Expect it to hit $3+ a gallon soon especially w/ the summer coming. Also did you know that in california, we pay on avg 30 cents more then the rest of the country due to taxes? We are required to have cleaner burning gas and an additional 15 cents in taxes per gallon. Thank feinstein and company.


that's a pretty good theory, that's what i'm going with :nod:


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

rocker said:


> it is 2.70 here a gallon it is b.s. they are all intertwined somehow(bush family and opec and all oil related bussinesses) im just glad i live 1.3 miles from my job and dont really drive that much of anywhere else i live 1.3 from walmart too anything else i can have shipped to my house cheaper then driving to get it
> 
> example: i drove 426 miles round trip to get my 90 gallon tank it cost me 65 bucks to buy gas for the trip it was real dumb
> 
> ...


true but then the government will find out about this. Raise the prices online thus making u drive there thus more income
[/quote]

you are right that will be next i have noticed shipping prices are getting higher due to the gas madness 
basically we are going to be screwed either way gonna have to get a second job to put gas in my car to go to my first job


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

$6.62 A gallon here


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

> $6.62 A gallon here


yup sure it is

the scary thing is in not to long it may accually be that high


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

boba fett said:


> > $6.62 A gallon here
> 
> 
> yup sure it is
> ...


I live in the UK.

It's $6.62 per US Gallon here, a UK Gallon is even bigger.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

uk sorry I though you meant the u.s :laugh:


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

You guys should make the most of cheap fuel whilst it lasts :laugh:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> $6.62 A gallon here


where the hell you at?? that kind of gas price...i'll walk


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I think he means euro's


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Nope, I posted it in US Dollars for my American friends









We don't use Euros here


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> Nope, Dollars


are you serious? about $6.62 per gallon, now what usa money worth??> how much?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

i've been proven wrong all day









damn that's alot of money


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> It helps to drive a hybrid.










thats why i do
Montreal 1.06 87 octane Litre in CAD 4 litres=1 gallon
1.24 91
N.Y.C varies from 2.99-3.09 87 gallon in USD
3.24-3.34 93
N.J. 2.68 87 gallon USD
2.87 93
View attachment 102259


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

$6.62 per gallon-even with a hybrid, i would never drive again


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

boba fett said:


> $6.62 per gallon-even with a hybrid, i would never drive again


i must agree with you, i rather walk...


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

]


2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> $6.62 A gallon here


where the hell you at?? that kind of gas price...i'll walk
[/quote]

View attachment 102260


View attachment 102261


no just get one of these 
"i can get 70 miles to the gallon on this hog"
lol

that sucks it didnt show my pics


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

i had a picture of the moped off of dumb and dumber movie it wouldnt load it

o well


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Im in East Lansing, MI... yesterday night, I filled up for 2.63... gas is at 2.99 when i just passed the mobil station that is always the cheapest around... I am betting it will be 3.15 by this weekend. Good enough reason for me to ride my bike a little more often


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Gas is something I don't worry about or really pay attention to. I would pay $5 a gallon if I had a 116 octane pump close to where I live.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

sccavee said:


> Gas is something I don't worry about or really pay attention to. I would pay $5 a gallon if I had a 116 octane pump close to where I live.


Why the need for 116 octane? Driving a race car to work?


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> $6.62 A gallon here


that sux.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

im payin 2.51 for regular, 2.61 for plus, and 2.73 for super....


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It's kind of almost like, as if somehow, that when we start using everything up, there is less of it. And as there is less of it, the remaining supply costs more.

f*cking mind blowing concepts people...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i start to notice that price on food are getting higher, rice, chicken, etc.....


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

i dont care i get my gas free


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

KrazieFishie said:


> i dont care i get my gas free :nod:


how the hell you get your gas free?? are you related to Bush??


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> i dont care i get my gas free :nod:


how the hell you get your gas free?? are you related to Bush??








[/quote]















no i cant stand bush i use my pops company gas card for free gas


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

KrazieFishie said:


> i dont care i get my gas free :nod:


how the hell you get your gas free?? are you related to Bush??








[/quote]















no i cant stand bush i use my pops company gas card for free gas








[/quote]

yeah! hook my up with some of you pops company gas card.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

1.04$ a L here in BC

f*ck it im buying a 4 stroke dirtbike and making it street legal, that or one of those pimpen scooters


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

exelent, high gas prices means more dollars for us!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

boozehound420 said:


> 1.04$ a L here in BC
> 
> f*ck it im buying a 4 stroke dirtbike and making it street legal, that or one of those pimpen scooters

















true man! i was thinking to buy a bike,sinc my work place only 15min away...just for the summer.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Its going up here...
Like 20 cents over a a few days...Brutal


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

2.74....it's suppose to hit $3.50 i guess


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

it going to be over $3.00 by this summer


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

nevermind...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I love riding the motorcycle to work but god damn gas is already over $3 for me. Maybe I'm saving some cash on gas, but I gotta pay for insurance, registration, gear, storage, maintenance, etc.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

I used to work in a gas station. When the price of crude oil jumps, the oil companys call the stations and tell them to raise their prices by a certain amount immediately because "That's the free market price". If the price of oil falls, they keep the same price out on the pumps because "they already paid for the oil". All of the oil companies do this simultaneously, so it's like working with a monopoly.

The only thing that keeps the gas prices from going through the roof completely is competition among privately owned gas stations for gas sales and the reluctance of some politicians to put European-style taxes on the gas, -but it's going to happen.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

ya this really sucks makes me not wanna drive anymore

you guys think it will ever be normal again? as in under 2$ which i highly doubt.


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

rocker said:


> in canada we pay for litres
> 
> :rasp:
> 
> ...


lol not the smartest kid on the block i see


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Rooner said:


> in canada we pay for litres
> 
> :rasp:
> 
> ...


lol not the smartest kid on the block i see
[/quote]
ya sorry rocker, hes got a point, not only is it more, but we have more oil than the states and we pay more


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

joey said:


> in canada we pay for litres
> 
> :rasp:
> 
> ...


lol not the smartest kid on the block i see
[/quote]
ya sorry rocker, hes got a point, not only is it more, but we have more oil than the states and we pay more








[/quote]

judging by his smiley faces, i think it;s pretty safe to assume he was JOKING...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

joey said:


> in canada we pay for litres
> 
> :rasp:
> 
> ...


lol not the smartest kid on the block i see
[/quote]
ya sorry rocker, hes got a point, not only is it more, but we have more oil than the states and we pay more








[/quote]

Actually, thats true...kinda. The US is actually 3rd in the world in oil production...its just that we're also #1 in consumption. Canada is #2 in oil reserves but a lot of is is also in oil sands

http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0922041.html
http://www.militaryfactory.com/world_oil_producers.asp


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Stupid OPEC is killing me!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Stupid OPEC is killing me!


EXACTLY!!!
F0CK OPEC


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

oscar119 said:


> Gas is something I don't worry about or really pay attention to. I would pay $5 a gallon if I had a 116 octane pump close to where I live.


Why the need for 116 octane? Driving a race car to work?
[/quote]

Just a car that loves octane.


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> in canada we pay for litres
> 
> :rasp:
> 
> ...


lol not the smartest kid on the block i see
[/quote]
ya sorry rocker, hes got a point, not only is it more, but we have more oil than the states and we pay more








[/quote]

judging by his smiley faces, i think it;s pretty safe to assume he was JOKING...
[/quote]

nah he was laughing cuz he thought we pay less


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

heres an article on oil prices and the misconceptions:

http://money.cnn.com/2006/04/12/magazines/...dex.htm?cnn=yes

So you can stop blaming OPEC, Oil companies, Bush, etc

"Because while those profits might seem outrageous - ExxonMobil (Research) earned over $36 billion last year - Big Oil makes its money by pumping oil out of the ground, not refining and selling it as gasoline. "

"The idea that prices are set by Big Oil, not the traders at the NYMEX and other global bourses, is a misconception that seems to come into vogue whenever energy prices start making new highs. And putting the blame on OPEC, let alone trying to subject a foreign cartel to U.S. laws, seems to be doing anything but dealing honestly with the problem of too much demand and too little supply here at home"


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> $6.62 A gallon here


where the hell you at?? that kind of gas price...i'll walk
[/quote]

In the Netherlands I think it is even higher, like 8 bucks a gallon or more.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

this describes it even though my family can afford to use supreme on my dads gas guzzler (18 mpg)


----------



## brody (Mar 26, 2006)

im a native in Canada so when ever i need gas i go back to the rez and get it for 75-80 cents a litre so i guess a can't complane


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Yeah after katrina people in new orleans were dying and homeless but bush woried more about the oil refineries first


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

VENOM said:


> Yeah after katrina people in new orleans were dying and homeless but bush woried more about the oil refineries first










he worry more about his "GAS" then his Country


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

whats so important about gas here anyway? Dont we get oil from iraq or iran or somewhere like that?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

VENOM said:


> whats so important about gas here anyway? Dont we get oil from iraq or iran or somewhere like that?


that why our troops is still there, becuase Bush want more oil.......he got Saddam, go Saddam money, and now he want all Saddam oil


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I've said it before I'll say it again


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> whats so important about gas here anyway? Dont we get oil from iraq or iran or somewhere like that?


that why our troops is still there, becuase Bush want more oil.......he got Saddam, go Saddam money, and now he want all Saddam oil
[/quote]
its true, what a gold digger........

speaking of which, listen to this: Kanye West Remix Kartina style!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

tis why i drive a saturn my p-fury friends. gas prices, even at $3 a gallon have little dent in my wallet


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Hybrids are okay but only save $$ long term. You pay for the car, get more milage with the same gas cost, so after like 10000 miles it will be worth it. Just get a reg car w/ good mpg


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

lol were payin 1.02$ for gas in canada, thats for a liter..convert that to gallons were paying around 4 dollers a gallon. and u americans are crying!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

86_Monte_SS said:


> lol were payin 1.02$ for gas in canada, thats for a liter..convert that to gallons were paying around 4 dollers a gallon. and u americans are crying!


4 dollar in Canada is around 2 dollar in US.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Anyone else find it funny that people are payin $3.00+ a gallon for gas but a couple gas companys made the fortune 500 for bringing in top profits for the year?


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

oscar119 said:


> this describes it even though my family can afford to use supreme on my dads gas guzzler (18 mpg)


18 mpg is hardly a 'gas guzzler'...


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

to me 18 mpg is a gas guzzler when ur a college student


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> read diddye's post...


Sorry I missed that post...


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

my cous rented a hummer for spring break

gets like 9mpg! hes broke now


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> 18 mpg is hardly a 'gas guzzler'...


It is outside of America


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

VENOM said:


> Yeah after katrina people in new orleans were dying and homeless but bush woried more about the oil refineries first


"people lying as we down here dying of thirst, i bet he had to go and check on dem refineries first,making a killin off the price of gas, he would have been up in conneticut twice as fast, after all that we been through nothing has changed you can call red cross but the fact remains that, i aint sayin he a gold digger, but he aint messin for no broke da' broke, goerge bush dont like black people, goerge bush dont like black people"


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Most of the replies in this thread are stupid. Promote world industrial growth and advancement when the population is f*cking huge there will be a short with oil (Think China and India, which will continue to grow and suck more resources, without putting alot back into the pot) Its our whole governement also not just Bush and Dick. Until people see more than two dimensional, gas prices will raise and gas taxes will not be cut.

Live with it.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

we should all just ride bikes and use electric cars.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Blame high gas prices on corn and fat people.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

VENOM said:


> Hybrids are okay but only save $$ long term. You pay for the car, get more milage with the same gas cost, so after like 10000 miles it will be worth it.



View attachment 102837


----------



## stevepedersen (Mar 13, 2006)

$1.05/ltr here don't know how many gallons in a litre, costs me $55 to fill my sunflower yesterday


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Gumby said:


> Hybrids are okay but only save $$ long term. You pay for the car, get more milage with the same gas cost, so after like 10000 miles it will be worth it.



View attachment 102837

[/quote]
ahh sorry but that whole takes long time to save, is bs.
i save everyday, and the more i drive, the more i say.
that whole it takes time to save is a sorry excuse for those who dont want to accept the reality that hybrids are the new way of driving and thats all theyll be makig in 10-15 years


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

VENOM said:


> whats so important about gas here anyway? Dont we get oil from iraq or iran or somewhere like that?


http://www.eia.doe.gov/pub/oil_gas/petrole...ent/import.html

FYI, the majority of the US's oil is domestic. California, Texas, Louisiana, etc is where most of our oil comes from. The majority of our imports are our neighbors.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

humm
hybirds ,
whats the OLDEST hybrid around?
not how many miles does it have.
but old , years months weeks days
i bet it cost alot more to replace the electric/gasoline motor in a hybrid then replacen a chevy 350
plus ive only heard bad things about hybrids
you can only recharge a battery so many times

10-15 years from now 
hybrids wolnt be the only thing made
americans love internal combustion engines 
its like baseball and apple pie

3.15 for 93 octain now at the sunoco station

hey you know what would be funny
imagine any for of car racen 
and the cars are electric 
WOW i bet it would be exciting


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Hemi said:


> WOW i bet it would be exciting


It'd be faster and more intense thats for sure.

Electric motors aren't as slow as you think.

They're f*cking fast if they want them to be.

They can put IC Engine noises on the PA for people


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

im not a driver yet so i dont suffer paying for outragous gas prices


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

There is a Exxon gas station near me and their regular was at $3.05 today. Didn't even bother to stop at $3.00. Do I hear $4 a gallon for the summer??? The ghetto gas station is $2.79 today.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hemi said:


> humm
> hybirds ,
> whats the OLDEST hybrid around?
> not how many miles does it have.
> ...


Right on Dude, I drive a full size Chevy truck, Im sorry just not a car guy, Im not gonna beat around town in one of those hybrids........







Or some little compact car....








Probually gonna get a late 90's model firebird or camero for a 3rd car for us, give to my daughter when shes 16.

I prefer my truck, I dont care about gas... it sucks, I put 60 miles on to go to work and come home, everyday,(or atleast everyday I decide or need to go to my shop)
I dont know I fuel up on my company card between my 5 vehicles we get a little discount, usually runs 400-700$ every two weeks, I feel it in my business, I wont jack my customers price up, we just snug or routes a little closer together.

Paid 3.10 a gallon for 93 octane today for my mower and chainsaw gas cans...


----------



## stevepedersen (Mar 13, 2006)

i drive a sunfire and thats as small and shitty i would ever go never buy a hybrid.arent they really expensive too?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

they have hybrid trucks


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

I guess it will come down to people not wanting to be uncool...screw the icecaps, who needs them anyway?









Hybrids FTW.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

It's all about trying to harness more power from Solar.

Then we would have an endless supply of energy until the end of the world.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

"Gas prices are rising, seemingly unstoppable on their way to an average $3 gallon, and the peak vacation driving season is still ahead. On Wednesday, oil prices jumped above $72 a barrel to set another record after a government report said supplies of crude made a surprise decline and gasoline stocks fell far more than expected.

CNN.com asked for readers' opinions on how rising gas prices affect their daily routines, how much gas costs in their area and how concerned they are about overall trends in energy pricing. Here is a sampling of responses, some of which have been edited:

*I fill my car with 50 dollars worth of gas. I drive to the store to buy a 6 dollar bag of beef jerky. It takes me 3 dollars to go 14 miles to buy the jerky. I eat it all before I get home so I must go back to the store to buy more jerky for 6 dollars. Again it costs me 3 dollars in gas. I finish the jerky just as I arrive at home only to get an upset stomach from 1/2 pound of dried beef swelling in my stomach. I now have to spend another 3 dollars in gas to buy a 7 dollar bottle of Rolaids. This 1 hour of my life cost me 28 dollars. With the price of gas these days I think its time to give up on beef jerky. Another pleasure gone due to gas prices. Joe Stain, Atlanta, Georgia "*


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

3.15 for regular unleaded here. 3.40 for premium.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

joey'd just inspired me to buy some jerky on the way home from work today. Mmm... Jerky...


----------



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

2.97 for 87 here in california southern orange county


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> joey'd just inspired me to buy some jerky on the way home from work today. Mmm... Jerky...


damn good jerky is the best, im not big on jerky but when i eat its dam good jerky all the way
damgoodjerky


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

diddye said:


> heres an article on oil prices and the misconceptions:
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2006/04/12/magazines/...dex.htm?cnn=yes
> 
> ...


Well, you choose to believe the standard arguments offered by the pundits in the media charged with confusing the public. 
First, we _can _ place blame on Bush admin. Iraq invasion cut off one of the world's largest oil supplies. Your're telling me this doesn't affect the world market price?
Also, Iraq war has reduced severely America's bargaining leverage with Iran, who can now boost their own price without fear of universal support for sanctions. In short, Iraq war has destroyed America's credibiltiy.
Oil companies exist in an oligopoly, which by it's very nature destroys free competition and creates huge profits and little incentive for long term investment in credible alternative energy sources. The situation is destroying our economy right now while a few flourish. I guess that's Bush's interpretion of the free market at work. But it's not free market when the govt. subsidizes an industry at tax payer expense. http://www.indybay.org/news/2006/03/1812244.php


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Gas just went up here to 113 per liter.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

didnt read the hole thread but.......got gas today here in jersey and it was 2.93/9 per gal......2.73/9 for reg.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

There is no such thing as an environmentally friendly energy source.
Some people insist that electric is the way to go, but do you know how we get electricity?
You name the energy and I will give you the negative side of it.
What pissses me off the most is that diesel is cheaper to make but cost more at the pump.
I am not a conspiracy doped person, but I am very suspicious about the comparison b/w diesel and gasoline. It is totally BS.
One of these day, soon, there will be a national strike by the truckers and the economy will be hit 1000 times harder than what the terrorist did on 911. And these trucks will include the fuel trucks not willing to haul fuel to the gas stations. Trust me, the country will be at a stand still when this happens.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> lol were payin 1.02$ for gas in canada, thats for a liter..convert that to gallons were paying around 4 dollers a gallon. and u americans are crying!


4 dollar in Canada is around 2 dollar in US.








[/quote]

And it's also the year 1994

ugh...


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Paying 1.15 here for gas... uh in British Columbia....... the majority of the oil that comes to the US is from CANADA, number one importer of oil to the US.....

And whether people want to agree with it or not, but hybrid vehicles ARE going to be the way to go, as well as fuel cell vehicles.... And there are environment friendly vehicles ones that run on hydrogen and their by-product is WATER.... yes we don't know yet how to effectively seperate hydrogen yet so its cost effective but... for those that know anything about technology we will. Imagine the things that have changed in 50 years. Oil consumption will become a thing of the past, just like burning wood was, then burning coal was... etc... it'll happen... and it will most likely happen sooner than later,whether individuals want it or not.

And I don't know what else to talk about lol....


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

I-Eat-My-Master said:


> Paying 1.15 here for gas... uh in British Columbia....... the majority of the oil that comes to the US is from CANADA, number one importer of oil to the US.....
> 
> And whether people want to agree with it or not, but hybrid vehicles ARE going to be the way to go, as well as fuel cell vehicles.... And there are environment friendly vehicles ones that run on hydrogen and their by-product is WATER.... yes we don't know yet how to effectively seperate hydrogen yet so its cost effective but... for those that know anything about technology we will. Imagine the things that have changed in 50 years. Oil consumption will become a thing of the past, just like burning wood was, then burning coal was... etc... it'll happen... and it will most likely happen sooner than later,whether individuals want it or not.
> 
> And I don't know what else to talk about lol....


H2 separations is in the realm of chemical engineering since the beginning. H2 is in most chemical processes from petrolium to foods processing.
So far there is no feasible way to harness H2.
Electric, I agree but we need many nuclear power plants for this major transition. And how will the "tree huggers" going to take this? If we are unable to build new refineries since the 60s due to the bitching, moanings, and the lawsuits from the "tree huggers", how will we ever going to have a bunch of nuclear power plants? Oh, what about these hybrids now having those large battery cells?
Its going to be a surprise for the environmental freaks 5-10 years from now when it is time to get rid of those old batteries. hmmm this will also be interesting. Lead, acid, sounds very deadly.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> > $6.62 A gallon here
> 
> 
> yup sure it is
> ...


I live in the UK.

It's $6.62 per US Gallon here, a UK Gallon is even bigger.
[/quote]

Damn! 
Just spent ages swapping from £ to $, litres to gallons only to find you beat me to it!
I rekon it'll be hitting £1 a litre here soon, diesel is just about there already!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

87 - $2.83
89 - $2.93
93 - $3.03


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Burf said:


> > $6.62 A gallon here
> 
> 
> yup sure it is
> ...


I live in the UK.

It's $6.62 per US Gallon here, a UK Gallon is even bigger.
[/quote]

Damn! 
Just spent ages swapping from £ to $, litres to gallons only to find you beat me to it!
I rekon it'll be hitting £1 a litre here soon, diesel is just about there already!
[/quote]

We've had the pleasure of £1 a litre for a while now


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

it has been estimated that Norway in 2030 will be able to pay every single Norwegian 300 000 Usd just from the oild found.

So you guys better keep buying those huge SUV's.
man how many tanks could i get with that money!


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

In Alberta we have the largest oil fields there are now...... It is in the 'sand fields' and it is one of the hardest ways of seperating oil.... But still technology is advancing.....

AND REGARDLESS......... GAS IS EXPENSIVE lol......... thats just a fact.....

We live in a capitalist society, where profit is more important than anything else, so as long as people continue to buy gas at these prices, they will continue to go up and up and UP........

Not saying a 'socialist' country would be any different....., just that capitalism breeds greed and making more money...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

demand will fall as prices rise and exxon will shoot themselves in the foot. then they'll have to lower prices but alas, they will have fucked up their entire base of profit and we'll be consuming less because we wont be able to afford such bullshit pricing.


----------

